# MKII Ready to Wear: What's next?



## rmassony

It's been clear since the introduction of the Hawkinge that MKII would be rolling out multiple watches in its "Ready to Wear" line, but this Instagram post got me thinking more about what's to come:









Since the Hawkinge is basically an updated Quad 10, perhaps we could see a RTW version of the Vantage or Stingray? I was thinking how incredible it would be if the Tornek Rayville was introduced in the RTW line--it seems like a natural way to leverage that historical name. The Vantage would be at the top of my list, but any MKII under $1000 would be incredibly tempting.


----------



## pplateau

Or perhaps a more affordable Blackwater - Benrus would be lovely! Come on Bill, give us an idea at least of what you're thinking of, that way I/we can save up our $$$ for YOU !


----------



## BigHaole

Well, let's look at the Hawkinge and see what are the stand out traits of the watch?
Simple 3 hand movement, no rotating bezel, only 100m water resistance. Assuming that the next RTW will follow these characteristics, I'm betting on an RTW Vantage.


----------



## Aceldama

I think it will be a RTW Nassau. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but wasn't the Nassau the first "production" watch where you couldn't really customize?


----------



## pplateau

What does "RTW" mean?


----------



## pplateau

Oh I got it, duh RTW= Ready to Wear---not thinking today, sorry


----------



## Plat0

BigHaole said:


> Well, let's look at the Hawkinge and see what are the stand out traits of the watch?
> Simple 3 hand movement, no rotating bezel, only 100m water resistance. Assuming that the next RTW will follow these characteristics, I'm betting on an RTW Vantage.


I think you nailed it.


----------



## pplateau

Yep the Vantage would fill the bill, but I'd like to see some other options too!


----------



## JFingers

A Blackwater would be my choice, I would snap one up in a heartbeat...


----------



## Pentameter

JFingers said:


> A Blackwater would be my choice, I would snap one up in a heartbeat...


I actually think this might be the case. Look at what the Hawkinge was - an evolution (and refinement) of the first MkII watch, the Quad 10. So, perhaps the next RTW will be not an evolution of the Blackwater, since we already have that (Paradive) - but a refinement with less features - no HEV, less WR, NE15 movement, Japanese assembly, etc.

although for the record I would LOVE to see a RTW Vantage.


----------



## pplateau

My vote is for the BLackwater! How do we get this to Bill? Anyone know how?


----------



## Chromejob

pplateau said:


> What does "RTW" mean?


Porte a preter. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and

I would also love to see a reissue of the Blackwater in the sub-$1000 price range a la the Dagaz Cav-1 watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau

My guess is it's going to be a while before Yao does another one; they just moved their shop to another place in Wayne, Pa, so I imagine things there will have to settle first.


----------



## antero

No date Vantage, 36mm, top of my wish list.


----------



## 15minprior

antero said:


> No date Vantage, 36mm, top of my wish list.


Yes.


----------



## TheDude

antero said:


> No date Vantage, 36mm, top of my wish list.


Yup. I was talking about this a couple of months ago. Definitely a strong contender.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

antero said:


> No date Vantage, 36mm, top of my wish list.


Yes! That would be awesome! The Quad 10 shrunk a bit. Seems plausible to shrink the Vantage.


----------



## Plat0

Leave the vantage proportions alone!


----------



## Chromejob

Another vote for the Vantage, with or without date. It's another simple design that should require less QA than a dive watch or watch with complications.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Another vote for a watch styled after the Vantage. _(It doens't need to be called Vantage.) __;-)_

Please, Bill. Give us a watch with the matte 3-6-9 dial like the Vantage, or perhaps like the Fulcrum's dial. No date, but with gilt, golden, simple and straight pencil-type hands and a straight white sweep second hand. It could be a touch smaller than the Vantage, or maybe even as small as 36mm. It could also have a brushed finish, with a minimal amount of polished area, but perhaps a nice polished chamfer line or bevel delineating the side surface from the upper surface of the watch. Fixed, brushed smooth bezel. Minimal height according to the new, thinner movements available from Japanese manufacturers. Drilled through lugs, and 100m water-resistance-rating. Solid simple brushed caseback.

Add a bracelet styled after the Vantages, or even the tried and proven vintage-styled MKII rivet bracelet with solid end-links, and watch the sales orders stream in.....

I know I would buy two: One for me, and one for the 'Lovely Lady Who Lets Me Live with Her" .... ;-)

:think: _(....I can dream.....)_


----------



## BigHaole

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: Another vote for a watch styled after the Vantage...It could be a touch smaller than the Vantage, or maybe even as small as 36mm...


Let's go the other way and ask for a RTW version of the Invicta Sea Hunter!


----------



## Chromejob

I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Aceldama

Too small. I can still lift my arm.


----------



## mlb212

BigHaole said:


> Let's go the other way and ask for a RTW version of the Invicta Sea Hunter!
> View attachment 9708794


MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## Arthur

Ouch!!! That is one ugly watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau

Anybody heard from Bill re when the next RTW will happen?


----------



## Longbow072

I actually had both a Paradive Day/Date and Fulcrum. Both fell in to my lap at the same moment after searching for 2 years.

I'm a veteran myself of 7 years with my time spent in the Infantry. I really appealed too me as watch's were things we carry for long periods of our lives, sometimes significant periods like myself... and I didn't quite appreciate it tell a friend turned me on to it who is also currently serving. In the Vietnam era, a status symbol among the Green Beret's and SEALs of the day were Rolex diver's (and Randall knives). Pilots had their watch's which have always been a "thing" with aviator's for a myriad of reasons. Even the SKX was a popular choice for 80's military since many of the quartz and casio watch's weren't quite "divers" or durable enough. There is a lot of history there and military time pieces are a fascination of mine. 

I have a modern No Date Sub Ceramic now, but I would almost like this watch similar to how the Fulcrum was created (and it very much its looks ie the 5513/17 MilSub's). I actually sold the Fulcrum simply because it was hard to fit in to the collection with the Sub. 

Now, I'm not saying don't continue the short run or special models, but the Fulcrum and Paradive in my mind were what drew me to the Mk II brand, if only because they took modern, American military watch classics

I would love to see a take on a military pilots chronograph (the Zenith's come to mind) or the Dirty Dozen (which the Quad 10 is). I hope you guys find a way to continue reviving some iconic time pieces from American and other military histories.


----------



## timeturner7

pplateau said:


> Anybody heard from Bill re when the next RTW will happen?


I heard him talking to someone at the wind up watch fair on Friday. I didn't hear and then when I asked him, he said it is something that is not currently available yet, so he didn't want to share. But it felt like it should be fairly soon (Q1 of 2017 maybe).


----------



## pplateau

YES! Paradive, Fulcrum, whatever!


----------



## Chromejob

Longbow072 said:


> ... I hope you guys find a way to continue reviving some iconic time pieces from American and other military histories.


That's Mk II's vision right there.


----------



## timeturner7

While I desperately want a Fulcrum, I want one made by Bill. Not a ready to wear version.


----------



## Obsessed Much

I wouldn't expect a ready to wear version of the Black Water. To me that would affect the sales of the Paradive, if or when they become available again. 

I know there have been a few homages to this already but a ready to wear MKII version of a Seiko 6108 8110 (asymmetrical case) would be awesome. As the RTW are made in Japan with a Seiko movement it would tie in with the theme. As well as a throw back to the brand that Bill starting making aftermarket parts for.


----------



## timeturner7

Obsessed Much said:


> MKII version of a Seiko 6108 8110


I'm not sure if I see the value in a Seiko homage. I can't find what the 6108 8110 goes for, but I can't imagine the Mkii being 'good value for money' compared to the Seiko. Would you pay $600 for a Seiko homage?? Each of the Mkii models has been an homage to a more expensive (unachievable in some cases), mostly vintage, mostly military model.


----------



## Obsessed Much

timeturner7 said:


> I'm not sure if I see the value in a Seiko homage. I can't find what the 6108 8110 goes for, but I can't imagine the Mkii being 'good value for money' compared to the Seiko. Would you pay $600 for a Seiko homage?? Each of the Mkii models has been an homage to a more expensive (unachievable in some cases), mostly vintage, mostly military model.


Firstly, my apologies! It was quite late when I posted this. It was meant to read 6105 8110. That being said you may know what I'm about to say anyway.

From what I've seen recently a good example of one of these starts at $1200 USD and can go close to the $2000 USD. Although not un achievable they are getting rarer, they are vintage and it was my understanding that they were worn by military personnel during the Vietnam war (I don't think they were official issue though).

I love my 6105 and think it's one of the nicest watches I've seen. It's large diameter gives great wrist presence while the low case height and short lug to lug make it extremely wearable. Great for all wrist sizes. Bill, if you're reading this please don't mess with the dimensions 

In my eyes a ready to wear mkii version at $600 would be great value. It would be executed well in regards to design and build quality, have a brand new movement, sapphire crystal and best of all, water resistant!

I don't think I would pay $1600 USD that his premium line asks. For that I'm hoping for a faithful Tudor snowflake homage. I know a few have been released recently but I think Bill would do a fantastic job with that one. Anyway, that's another topic 

The problem that arises is Seiko has reissued the 6309 (srp777 etc) around its 40th anniversary (don't quote me on that). They could reissue a 6105 in the next couple of years to coincide with the 50th anniversary of its release.

In regards to my comment that the 6105 is the nicest watch I've seen. Over the last 5 years I have been interested in watches I have come across a lot, mostly the standards but it has allowed me to work out what I like. I don't consider myself to an authority by any means. I own a black bay, doxa, 6105 and marathon tsar at the moment. I've owned a precista prs18, armida a1/a2 brass 42mm, steinhart. I've also handled a few others: doxa, aquadive, rolex, bremont, seiko mm300, tuna and more!

It was not my intention to write this much so I apologise if it sounds as though I'm replying in anger. Definitely not the case, you did raise some good points.

Take care everyone and hope you're having a great weekend


----------



## timeturner7

Oh interesting, I honestly had no idea they went for that much or had the military link. I completely understand it being a good option at $600 then. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## MrDagon007

A japanese ww2 pilot watch would be cool in this range. I have the LE Gerlach Tokkotai, and am part of the core project team behind a reinvented variant (because subdials and a more modern coin edge) as the 2016 chinese subforum project which is in the final stretch.
There are many standard flieger homages and there have only been a handful homage to the japanese pilot style which is good looking as well. Hence would be cool.

A czech air force replica would be nice too but we already had the longines reissue and there was a precista homage as well.


----------



## BigHaole

Obsessed Much said:


> ...I'm hoping for a faithful Tudor snowflake homage.


With Tudor issuing snowflake homages themselves (I now have two Black Bays), I would not be looking for one from MKII. In my opinion, there is not enough gap in the market to fill. Of course, the other side of that coin is that a Tudor Snowflake homage could be a nice way for Bill to do a RTW version of the Kingston/Nassau dive watch. Different enough to not hurt the value of the existing product, but also similar enough to not create a lot of design overhead. So...maybe? :think:


----------



## pplateau

Just send us a RTW Blackwater with TYPE 1 or 2 dial option , please!


----------



## Yellowdrive

Let us consult the good book...









Hmm...


----------



## pplateau

Maybe Bill should/could surprise us with something totally new?! Hmmmm what could that be?-----a military dress watch? Or, umm a "Billcrum?" (toned down Fulcrum)? or maybe a coin-edged pilot? : what would you like to see?


----------



## Obsessed Much

BigHaole said:


> With Tudor issuing snowflake homages themselves (I now have two Black Bays), I would not be looking for one from MKII. In my opinion, there is not enough gap in the market to fill. Of course, the other side of that coin is that a Tudor Snowflake homage could be a nice way for Bill to do a RTW version of the Kingston/Nassau dive watch. Different enough to not hurt the value of the existing product, but also similar enough to not create a lot of design overhead. So...maybe? :think:


I wouldn't consider the black bay a faithful homage to the Tudor Snowflake 94110 in the picture I posted. The black bay is very nice, I have one too :-! It is a keeper (I sort of have to, I bought it for my wedding day) but it's an amalgamation of Tudors of the past. The dial has round indices vs square, the case profile is quite high due to a low / recessed case back, coin edge bezel vs scalloped.

I understand that there have been a few homages lately but if I can't have the original then I would like a really nicely executed version and I think Bill would pull that off 

I would definitely be interested in either a limited series or RTW version from Bill, if it had square indices and a scalloped bezel (MKII milsub style). If it's based on the Nassau, maybe reduce the overall height and lug to lug just a tad. I've never handled a Nassau so this is just going by photos and spec sheets ;-)

Take care all 

Adrian


----------



## JFingers

Obsessed Much said:


> I understand that there have been a few homages lately but if I can't have the original then I would like a really nicely executed version and I think Bill would pull that off
> 
> I would definitely be interested in either a limited series or RTW version from Bill, if it had square indices and a scalloped bezel (MKII milsub style). If it's based on the Nassau, maybe reduce the overall height and lug to lug just a tad. I've never handled a Nassau so this is just going by photos and spec sheets ;-)
> 
> Take care all
> 
> Adrian


Concur! I would LOVE a Nassau based, square indices, snow flake.


----------



## Chromejob

Anyone mentioned a pre-Daytona 6238 yet?


----------



## Arthur

Chromejob said:


> Anyone mentioned a pre-Daytona 6238 yet?


Now you are hitting my button!! Would love one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

So something like this perhaps?










40mm with crown guards, 47 height and 13 thick on a nylon strap, date and no date variants for 550-650 ready to wear? I'd take 2!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sdengr said:


> So something like this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm with crown guards, 47 height and 13 thick on a nylon strap, date and no date variants for 550-650 ready to wear? I'd take 2!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Already exists. I think I paid a bit over $600 for my OWC snowflake. It's got a lumed ceramic bezel and a Soprod A10. Incredible value.


----------



## BigHaole

Obsessed Much said:


> I wouldn't consider the black bay a faithful homage to the Tudor Snowflake 94110 in the picture I posted.


I agree that it is not a faithful homage. But I think the issue is that, with the nice OWC snowflake at $600 and the genuine Tudor Black Bay at under $3000, I'm not sure that there is enough room for a MKII offering in between. Just my guess.


----------



## TJ Boogie

What a cool concept. I've never owned a MKII. Although what attractive options, with a great value:cost ratio. I've eagerly signed up for the newsletter. I'm excited to see what's next (rtw), and with the Stingray.


----------



## TheDude

BigHaole said:


> I agree that it is not a faithful homage. But I think the issue is that, with the nice OWC snowflake at $600 and the genuine Tudor Black Bay at under $3000, I'm not sure that there is enough room for a MKII offering in between. Just my guess.


LOL. Nevermind. I picked my OWC up a few years ago. I just checked and pricing is $1,325 now with the Soprod and $975 with a Seagull...


----------



## Obsessed Much

Sdengr said:


> So something like this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm with crown guards, 47 height and 13 thick on a nylon strap, date and no date variants for 550-650 ready to wear? I'd take 2!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, I'll take a black one thanks 

RTW version would be great, a little easier on the bank account!


----------



## TheDude

Obsessed Much said:


> Yep, I'll take a black one thanks
> 
> RTW version would be great, a little easier on the bank account!


I mean, the true Snowflake today is the Pelagos. 42mm, titanium, lumed matte ceramic bezel, hrv, etc... A first generation before the switch to in-house is pretty affordable $3K to mid 3s... second hand.

Actually, a buddy was saying that quite a few of the newer in-house movements are breaking and Tudor is swapping the entire movement. Has guys worried what happens after the warranty expires...


----------



## Sdengr

TheDude said:


> I mean, the true Snowflake today is the Pelagos. 42mm, titanium, lumed matte ceramic bezel, hrv, etc... A first generation before the switch to in-house is pretty affordable $3K to mid 3s... second hand.
> 
> Actually, a buddy was saying that quite a few of the newer in-house movements are breaking and Tudor is swapping the entire movement. Has guys worried what happens after the warranty expires...


All very true. Everything considered, I'd love a snowflake that's not a modern variant, and something that seems to capture the ideal of a vintage and a bygone era. A MKII that ticks all those boxes with classic proportions would be amazing, my wallet would certainly hate me haha. Also, it would see somewhat of a return to the "mil watch" aspect that MKII has built their rock-solid reputation on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsessed Much

TheDude said:


> I mean, the true Snowflake today is the Pelagos. 42mm, titanium, lumed matte ceramic bezel, hrv, etc... A first generation before the switch to in-house is pretty affordable $3K to mid 3s... second hand.
> 
> Actually, a buddy was saying that quite a few of the newer in-house movements are breaking and Tudor is swapping the entire movement. Has guys worried what happens after the warranty expires...


It's a shame hearing that about the new in house movement from Tudor. Hopefully it's only a few isolated cases. I was a bit bummed when they released the black bay with the in house movement only 6 months after I purchased mine but I'm glad I've got a tried and tested movement with the 2824.

I explored the Pelagos option to scratch my 94110 itch. It is beautiful although slightly too large for my tastes. I would also want to wear it on nato and to me it suffers the same issue as the black bay, tall case height due to thin bezel and recessed case back. You end up seeing too much case between the lugs. I keep trying natos on my black bay and it lasts all of 10 minutes!

Take care,

Adrian


----------



## powerband

TheDude said:


> Already exists.


But that logo! It's like a pair of cartoon lips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

powerband said:


> But that logo! It's like a pair of cartoon lips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually it's kinda like the London Underground symbol. Used to say "Orange" but Dan got sued by the telecommunications company "Orange".


----------



## BigHaole

TheDude said:


> I mean, the true Snowflake today is the Pelagos.


I wanted to love the Pelagos, but when I tried one on, it just didn't sing to me. All tool and no polish. It wasn't something I'd want to wear to work, which the Black Bay does for me. Anyway, it's all personal preference. There are MANY Pelagos lovers out there.


----------



## calwatchguy

BigHaole said:


> I wanted to love the Pelagos, but when I tried one on, it just didn't sing to me. All tool and no polish. It wasn't something I'd want to wear to work, which the Black Bay does for me. Anyway, it's all personal preference. There are MANY Pelagos lovers out there.


Lest we get too far off topic, I agree. It's a good looking watch but didn't do it for me. The blue wasn't quite right for me either. I do get why folks like it a lot though. Very solid watch.

Back on topic, I would like to see an original design or absent that maybe something with a chrono.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biogon

If it were me.... a faithful re-rendering of the Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms Bund or the IWC Porsche Bund.

Missed the Seafighter version, and I just haven't been able to find anyone else making a good homage. 

Both are nicely military-inspired, are insanely hard to find, and both fit Bill's penchant for the dissimilarly shaped and color minute hand.


----------



## pplateau

Hmmm, nothing out of MKII re the next RTW???? !!! Can't hang on to my watch-budget-wallet too much longer Bill . Give us a clue?


----------



## Lord Monocle

pplateau said:


> Hmmm, nothing out of MKII re the next RTW???? !!! Can't hang on to my watch-budget-wallet too much longer Bill . Give us a clue?











Bill posted this on Facebook about four days ago and said he was "...putting a prototype of the next @mkiiwatch Ready-to-Wear watch through the paces."


----------



## Yellowdrive

I am all over this! Of all the possible models for the next RTW piece, I somehow never considered the Paradive, but I am very pleasantly surprised. Where do I sign up?!?!


----------



## TheDude

Love the insert. Like I said, potential for new watches generally has nothing to do with the amount of unfinished work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

This is going to cost me money... LOVE the look of the prototype.


----------



## TheDude

Bill, you should offer it with an option to buy an Erika's Originals MN strap...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

And the 12 Hour Bezel!


----------



## Plat0

TheDude said:


> Bill, you should offer it with an option to buy an Erika's Originals MN strap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree!


----------



## Aceldama

Wrong forum.


----------



## calebk

Some more photos from the MKII Instagram account to fuel the excitement.


----------



## Dragoon

wow..another home run!


----------



## ManualGearbox

I would love to see a count down bezel option!!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

How about that original 12-hour/Countdown combo bezel as an option? ;-)

|>|>


----------



## Darwin

From what I've seen, there are two bezels on the two prototypes. The non-date version Bill has been wearing/posting has a 60 minute bezel. This prototype posted by Jame Stacey after meeting Bill at Basel has a 12 hour 
countdown bezel and the date:











OmegaCosmicMan said:


> How about that original 12-hour/Countdown combo bezel as an option? ;-)
> 
> |>|>


----------



## thejollywatcher

Exactly what I need to numb the wait for my group 9/10 KW!!


----------



## TheDude

Darwin said:


> From what I've seen, there are two bezels on the two prototypes. The non-date version Bill has been wearing/posting has a 60 minute bezel. This prototype posted by Jame Stacey after meeting Bill at Basel has a 12 hour
> countdown bezel and the date:
> 
> View attachment 11475874


This confuses me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb187

Maybe an updated Benrus Sky Chief:


----------



## ca_ng

Yes, 12-hr bezel with date!! That's the combo I would purchase.



Darwin said:


> View attachment 11475874


----------



## Chromejob

Y'all see where dude says "for the version with the dive bezel." You may get a choice here, maties. Maybe. We'll see. 


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## perfectlykevin

Is the Paradive using a new case, or the same case as previous with just a change in movement??


----------



## Darwin

^^ The Hawkinge was released with a redesigned case relative to the Quad 10. The RTW Paradive, which is to house a Seiko movement, will likely be housed in a different case from the Paradive, if for no other reason than that it will be produced in a factory in Japan. The Paradive was assembled in the USA using an ETA movement and, if memory serves, a case that was produced (or at least finished?) in Germany. The movement change alone will necessitate case modifications.


----------



## Dr_Fierce

Other than the movement, does anyone know what will be different from the original Paradive.

Love the clean look of this. Would consider selling my Nassau 3-6-9 to fund it.



Darwin said:


> From what I've seen, there are two bezels on the two prototypes. The non-date version Bill has been wearing/posting has a 60 minute bezel. This prototype posted by Jame Stacey after meeting Bill at Basel has a 12 hour
> countdown bezel and the date:
> 
> View attachment 11475874


----------



## robhaa

Dr_Fierce said:


> Other than the movement, does anyone know what will be different from the original Paradive.
> 
> Love the clean look of this. Would consider selling my Nassau 3-6-9 to fund it.


Anyone have any thoughts around what the movement choice will do to the price? Are we looking at sub $1k?


----------



## Chromejob

robhaa said:


> Anyone have any _speculation_ around what the movement choice will do to the price?


 ^ There, I fixed that for you.


----------



## robhaa

Chromejob said:


> ^ There, I fixed that for you.


Haha, thanks


----------



## TheDude

perfectlykevin said:


> Is the Paradive using a new case, or the same case as previous with just a change in movement??


That's why I wrote "this confuses me"

We haven't had a RTW share the same name before...


----------



## TheDude

Darwin said:


> The movement change alone will necessitate case modifications.


Not really. Just the movement ring (which as we recall was plastic on the Hawkinge). The movement is small relative to that Paradive case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Darwin said:


> From what I've seen, there are two bezels on the two prototypes. The non-date version Bill has been wearing/posting has a 60 minute bezel. This prototype posted by Jame Stacey after meeting Bill at Basel has a 12 hour
> countdown bezel and the date:
> 
> View attachment 11475874





robhaa said:


> Anyone have any thoughts around what the movement choice will do to the price? Are we looking at sub $1k?


Based on that instagram post the movement is a "Seiko-sourced NE15B". However, it's not MKII's official IG account, so it isn't "official" to me until it's out of Bill's mouth/fingers. Based on the price of the Hawkinge, I bet it's significantly less than $1k, but that's just my speculation based on one data point.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## TheDude

TheDude said:


> That's why I wrote "this confuses me"
> 
> We haven't had a RTW share the same name before...


It also begs an important question which is, "will Bill and should Bill offer watches with both movements at different price points?"

Others do this, and timing aside this is what we're getting (presumably) with the Paradive.

It's probably a fair assumption that getting more ETA movements is likely the biggest limiter to his growth. Watchmakers can be hired, assembly can be outsourced, bigger parts orders can be placed. What he can't do is snap his fingers and get lots more movements from ETA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Chihuahua

Isn't the Hawkinge quartz? I was kind of hoping this had a quartz movement for grab and go.


----------



## TheDude

El Chihuahua said:


> Isn't the Hawkinge quartz? I was kind of hoping this had a quartz movement for grab and go.


No. Hacking automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

The problem, I think is a. the prototype looks indistinguishable from the Paradive (at least in photos) and b. James Stacey's unfortunate choice of words on his instagram post, where he lists specs for a watch that is clearly not a Paradive (200m water resistance, Seiko movement, etc.) but refers to it as the new version of the "Paradive". Bill has not referred to the prototype as anything other than a prototype of hte next RTW watch. No doubt it will have a different name attached to it when it is released.



TheDude said:


> That's why I wrote "this confuses me" We haven't had a RTW share the same name before...


----------



## robhaa

Darwin said:


> No doubt it will have a different name attached to it when it is released.


This. I think you're right.


----------



## TheDude

robhaa said:


> This. I think you're right.


We'll see. I don't think it would be too problematic if it shared the name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk

He did mention in a reply to a comment on one of the MKII Instagram posts that the case will be similar in dimensions to the current Paradive. I would assume that means same width, L2L and probably lug width too. 

We do know that the current R2W prototype also is missing a HRV so that would likely mean a new case is in the works, not simply a drop-in of a different movement in the same case.


----------



## Darwin

calebk said:


> He did mention in a reply to a comment on one of the MKII Instagram posts that the case will be similar in dimensions to the current Paradive. I would assume that means same width, L2L and probably lug width too.
> 
> We do know that the current R2W prototype also is missing a HRV so that would likely mean a new case is in the works, not simply a drop-in of a different movement in the same case.


Good catch - I had noted that (mentally) but forgot to mention it in my previous post.


----------



## perfectlykevin

hoping for a day/date option!! Would make an excellent camping watch


----------



## phillycheez

I suppose it makes me feel a little better about my paradive that this doesn't have the HRV.

Does make me wonder though... Might as well discontinue the paradive at this point. Why sell both? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin

I think you'd have to go back awhile to even buy a new Paradive. I've been waiting forever for them to come back into production. I had really just given up on the idea of owning one.


----------



## sub40

I guess it's too late to hope that this new watch will be Blackwater-sized (i.e. smaller) instead of Paradive-sized.


----------



## Darwin

The dimension for the bezel, as listed by James Stacey (so NOT direct from Bill), is the same as for the Paradive (specs for the Paradive from the MKII website - click picture for a link):
















So my assumption at this point is that it will be overall similar in size to the Paradive.



sub40 said:


> I guess it's too late to hope that this new watch will be Blackwater-sized (i.e. smaller) instead of Paradive-sized.


----------



## pplateau

Ya too bad ; maybe Bill will do the next Blackwater size, I hope!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Im excited it appears an inexpensive version of the Paradive could be in the testing stages! If that is the next watch to come forth in the ready to wear line I will be on the purchase list!


----------



## longstride

Is there a proposed launch date for the new RTW MKII (Paradive like watch)


----------



## perfectlykevin

Paradive-like watch, the PLW


----------



## JFingers

longstride said:


> Is there a proposed launch date for the new RTW MKII (Paradive like watch)


Not that's been announced on either the MKII website or instagram account that I'm aware of.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I was told by the next batch of Paradives would be ready by early 3rd quarter.


----------



## Plat0

MrShutterSpeed said:


> I was told by the next batch of Paradives would be ready by early 3rd quarter.


Actual Paradives or the RTW ones?


----------



## TheDude

Plat0 said:


> Actual Paradives or the RTW ones?


I guess since we're not sure if the RTW will share the name this question is confusing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

The paradive RTW is available for preorder. I'm sure most on here know that already, a little surprised by the lack of chatter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau

I'm going to resist the temptation and wait for a more Blackwater sized RTW option.


----------



## Plat0

pplateau said:


> I'm going to resist the temptation and wait for a more Blackwater sized RTW option.


I really doubt that it's even on the radar bro.


----------



## Chromejob

Flip.willy said:


> &#8230;.I'm sure most on here know that already, a little surprised by the lack of chatter.


Most of us who are watching all the threads in the forum have been chattering about this during the week. Take a look at recently updated topic threads&#8230;


----------



## perfectlykevin

I was really hoping for a day/date option. If it's using the Seiko movement I can't see why this wouldn't be an option.


----------



## SD350

I'm surprised (and disappointed) that the price is so much more than the hawkinge. Probably end up passing for $8-900.


----------



## bohammer71

Wouldn't mind seeing a simple military chrono--quartz or mecha-quartz would be perfectly acceptable


----------



## spartan6

How about a compressor, internal bezel, domed crystal...something along the lines of the old Benrus.


----------



## spartan6




----------



## MKIISRVC

Delivered! There can only be one.


----------



## spartan6

Nice!


----------



## Darwin

I'm thrilled to be on the pre-order for the RTW Paradive. What I'd LOVE to see Bill produce next is another 5517 milsub homage, but in 40mm... i had the 41.5mm LRRP version and it was AWESOME, if Bill can scale that down to 40mm, I'd buy two! OK, maybe not, but I'd definitely buy one!

Here's the LRRP milsubI looked after briefly:


----------



## SD350

The Paradive is on pre-order? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of ready to wear?


----------



## powerband

The ready-to-wear is not ready to wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

I would love to see Bill add to the Paradive Gen 3 with the option for a type II dial and a grey 12hr bezel similar to what the Fulcrum has.


----------



## gr8sw

back to business for Bill tomorrow... hoping Paradive RTW goes smoothly and quickly (praying emoji inserted here :-d)


----------



## powerband

TheMeasure said:


> I would love to see Bill add to the Paradive Gen 3 with the option for a type II dial and a grey 12hr bezel similar to what the Fulcrum has.


The grey 12-hr bezel will be a great option!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

powerband said:


> The grey 12-hr bezel WILL BE a great option!


I love how you're willing it into reality!


----------



## TheMeasure

gr8sw said:


> back to business for Bill tomorrow... hoping Paradive RTW goes smoothly and quickly (praying emoji inserted here :-d)


I got you


----------



## powerband

TheMeasure said:


> I love how you're willing it into reality!


When Bill announces this option, orders will be made quickly. I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbow072

I know its a PITA to get ETA movements on a cost effective basis these days, but do you think Mr. Yao would ever consider

I sold my D/D Paradive Gen 2 and regret it terribly (should have sold the Rolex). Luckily I sold it back to its previous owner. I have a Greywater and Gen 3 Acrylic now, but kinda want that Gen 2 back. 

Its one of those "I would sell every watch I own and be happy" watch's save for my Explorer 2. Those are both truly my favorite pieces.

In fact.... I might just do that if I can source another Gen 2.


----------

